# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Procesos  PLANES DE FERTIGACION y FERTIGRAVEDAD - CASTAÑEDA !!!

## kscastaneda

Hola, les dejo un plan de fertigación en cultivo de capsicum; espero que este espacio sirva para intercambiar planes de fertigación en diversos cultivos. 
Aporten. 
saludos cordiales, 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda Vásquez
PROCAMPO S.A.
402*8108
044-94-9401282Temas similares: TODO MAIZ x Ing. Carlos Castañeda !!! CAÑA DE AZUCAR x Ing. Carlos Castañeda !!! MANEJO DE PALTO x (Ing. Carlos Castañeda V.) !!! GANADERIA Y TECNOLOGIA EM (x Ing. Carlos Castañeda) !!! ARROZ ¿Innovamos? x Ing. Carlos Castañeda !!!

----------


## kscastaneda

Aqui les envio mi PROGRAMA DE FERTILIZACION EN CULTIVO DE ARROZ ALMACIGO Y PRODUCCION, incluye indices de producción.  
Saludos cordiales, 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda

----------

